# Closed! Thanks everyone



## 0kamu0 (May 6, 2020)

Like the title says, Celeste is here and Agnes is crafting a street piano. DM if you'd like to come. Entry fee is 1 NMT, hope that is ok. If that doesn't work, dm me anyways and we can work something out. If you do come, please leave the ticket at the bike parking area, and then just continue on your way, you don't need to wait for me.  I will be inviting multiple people at once.




Celeste is trapped in the red circled area, agnes' house is circled in white. If you come for Redd, my secret beach is out of the way, so you might wanna bring a ladder.

EDIT: Also please leave through the airport!


----------



## sally. (May 6, 2020)

i'd love to visit redd and grab a street piano!


----------



## sproutsprite (May 6, 2020)

i'd love to come!


----------



## Hobowire (May 6, 2020)

love to come


----------



## amyahh (May 6, 2020)

hii I would love to stop by !


----------



## LilJulian (May 6, 2020)

I'd love to come! <3


----------



## witchlapis (May 6, 2020)

I would also love to come


----------



## xtigerlilly (May 6, 2020)

Is this still open, I would love to stop by!<3


----------



## chibibunnyx (May 6, 2020)

I'd like to stop by if it's still going on c:


----------



## 0kamu0 (May 6, 2020)

Sorry this is still going on! I just didn't see all of the new messages aha! Will start DM'ing everyone


----------



## MollyMakAttack (May 6, 2020)

I would love to stop by!


----------

